# Morton Tender Quick



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I am new to the smoking world and have smoked fish and smoked other meats before finishing on the grill. My question is where can I find Morton Tender Quick. I am wanting to make some Candadian/Back Bacon for a family trip in a couple weeks. Oh FYI I am in Ogden.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ordering it online is an option.

For a great Canadian Bacon recipe try:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=22420&p=246619&hilit=canadian#p246619


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

see:
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php ... ath=237_12

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Morton-Tender ... 2/17340167


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks goob, I have checked out the online stores. id like to give a local store the business if they offer it.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I have bought it at Harmons Grocery Store.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Most grocery stores have it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Trigger said:


> I have bought it at Harmons Grocery Store.


Thanks!

I can't find it in Wyoming anymore. I just buy it from WalMart online. Less than $54 for a box of 12 bags, free shipping; that's about $4.50 per bag. Comes to my door in about 4 days. It would take me 4 days to find a Harmons store in Happy Valley. 

I prefer to use Tenderquick over pink salt and have most of my recipes set up for Tenderquick.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It's right next to the salt at Macey's.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> It's right next to the salt at Macey's.


Maceys? In New York City? I thought they closed that store.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > It's right next to the salt at Macey's.
> ...


Nah... not New York, but all the big cities have one.
http://www.maceys.com/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Cooky said:
> ...


Thanks. I know where the airport and the U of U hospital is; that's about it.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I was able to pick up a package of it at Harmons for under $5. The pork loin is now soaking making its transformation to canadian bacon.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Most WalMarts have it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I can't find it in Wyoming anymore. I just buy it from WalMart online. Less than $54 for a box of 12 bags, free shipping; that's about $4.50 per bag. Comes to my door in about 4 days. It would take me 4 days to find a Harmons store in Happy Valley.
> 
> I prefer to use Tenderquick over pink salt and have most of my recipes set up for Tenderquick.


You can brag about your boundless hunting opportunities and how easy it is for you to escape the crowds in Wyoming, but we here in Happy Valley can buy Tenderquick at about any of our many local supermarkets!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I couldn't find the stuff anywhere in the Provo/Orem area. Called grocery stores, super markets, and meat processors to no avail. I ended up ordering a six/pack on Amazon with free two-day shipping.


----------

